

China aims for its own Silicon Valley - rogercosseboom
http://features.csmonitor.com/economyrebuild/2009/02/09/china-aims-for-its-own-silicon-valley/

======
jli
China has already had its own Silicon Valley for many years in Beijing called
Zhong Guan Cun (中关村) : <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zhongguancun> .

------
jli
btw, I am in Guangdong currently, I'm pretty sure it is nothing like Silicon
Valley. There are lots of computer component factories here, but not really
any web companies.

